# Brutal Rust is on Twitter and Facebook now



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

No disrespect....who is Brutal Rust?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I was wondering same thing - http://brutalrust.com/


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

Brutal Rust is a paint that can be used on just about any item to make it rust. Foam, PVC, sheetrock, wood, plastic, cloth, etc. It has a high concentration of iron particles so it is real rust and will continue to age and patina over time. It is perfect for home and temporary haunters.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

This is the booth from last year's HAA show. Everything in the booth is made out of wood, PVC, plastic, foam and upholstery tacks.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

This is the sign for our temporary haunt. It is cut out of foam. As you can see it is still in process of rusting. It takes about an hour. The O is already turning.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

View attachment 149789
Here it is on the building.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

If you wish to see more pictures I can post more or you can see them on Facebook both on the Brutal Rust site and ours Kingwood Asylum. You can also see them on these links. www.kingwoodasylum.com, www.designbyone.com, www.hauntforce.com, www.brutalrust.com


----------

